# Liberty University's Ph.D. Program



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2009)

Just as a curiosity/info-gathering question: If someone is familiar enough with Liberty University's Ph.D. program, I would like to see opinions, recommendations, etc. on this thread. (Note: I am not stating this as a question in order to avoid the wrath of Josh  ).

It appears to be an accredited program. I cannot see if there is a language requirement. It is "blended" (distance plus one-week intensive on-campus courses). I would have problems with the statement of faith (disagree over things like the church and eschatology), so I am wondering if others here have had to jump this hurdle and if there were problems. Of course, it is not Reformed, and I have my doubts about the nature of the apologetics program. If anyone could offer up some knowledge, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 11, 2009)

*Doubtful Worth*

The evaluation really depends upon the prospective student's goals. If he is pursuing doctoral education to prepare for an academic career, Liberty carries insufficient clout to make landing a job likely, except at third-tier Bible colleges.

If a pastor intending to gain additional knowledge and skills for ministry, he should look at the faculty list and ask whether learning from those people would be productive.

Personally, I can't see why any person would do PhD work at Liberty unless he just wants an easy way to get a piece of paper. The quality of education is extremely low. (I have several family members and friends who are either at Liberty or recently finished there).


----------



## JTB (Nov 11, 2009)

> Personally, I can't see why any person would do PhD work at Liberty unless he just wants an easy way to get a piece of paper. The quality of education is extremely low. (I have several family members and friends who are either at Liberty or recently finished there).



As a former undergraduate student of LU (class of '04), I generally concur with this statement. There are a few very fine faculty, which any student would benefit from. However, I do not think there are enough to offset the deficiencies of the rest of the faculty.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am going to agree with the others. I only went to LU for my undergrad because of their online program and they work with the military. I was not impressed with the education I received.


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 11, 2009)

A few of my friends went to Liberty (undergraduate). They received a very poor education - especially the women, who were encouraged tot ake courses in things like "home-making" rather than chemistry, literature, or history. I don't have specific knowledge of the Ph.D. program, but the place as a whole leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Nov 11, 2009)

Arminian, Dispensationally and New Evangelically influenced SO I HEAR (not written in stone).

I know someone who's going there for a Master's degree. He's basically going there for the piece of paper and for financial purposes and convenience, not exactly for the academics.

In other words, i've only heard reasons why NOT to go there, not reasons TO go there.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2009)

Good comments, all. You have essentially affirmed my thinking on the situation, but I wanted to ask.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Nov 11, 2009)

Look into Southern Baptist. They have a modular Ph.D. which I might be applying for in a couple years.

SBTS – Ph.D. – Modular Format


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 11, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Look into Southern Baptist. They have a modular Ph.D. which I might be applying for in a couple years.
> 
> SBTS – Ph.D. – Modular Format



WOW!

Eeeek, your avatar makes my skin crawl!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 11, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Look into Southern Baptist. They have a modular Ph.D. which I might be applying for in a couple years.
> 
> SBTS – Ph.D. – Modular Format



And so close home!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 11, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Look into Southern Baptist. They have a modular Ph.D. which I might be applying for in a couple years.
> 
> SBTS – Ph.D. – Modular Format



YOU RAT!!! I nearly tore up my laptop screen thinking that an insect got into the inside somehow (I know, pretty stupid, but true).


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I've looked at SBTS, but two things concern me: 1) the cost; 2) I have no proficiency in German and French.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Nov 12, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> WOW!
> 
> Eeeek, your avatar makes my skin crawl!





DMcFadden said:


> YOU RAT!!! I nearly tore up my laptop screen thinking that an insect got into the inside somehow (I know, pretty stupid, but true).



Sorry about that guys! Well actually I had the same reaction when I saw it and figured so would others.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 12, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Yes, I've looked at SBTS, but two things concern me: 1) the cost; 2) I have no proficiency in German and French.




Southern's Ph.D. costs more than Liberty's? Oh wait...yeah. I just remembered as I typed this. If I get a Ph.D at Southern (which won't happen), I pay far less...because I'm a Southern Baptist.

Well, we can fix that!!!


----------

